# Any WOC ladies get this problem?



## Elle93 (Aug 17, 2010)

or is it just me?

I have a sample of Make Up For Ever HD in 173 and it looks great on the top part of my face but at my mouth and lower i get a little darker and the foundation looks ashy =/ anything darker will be too dark for my top of my face -_-

Any of you ladies had this problem? and how did you fix it?


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2010)

maybe get a darker color and mix the foundations. a lot of WOC have to do that to get the perfect shade.  They even mix colors for you at the MUFE store in NYC


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 17, 2010)

I use a lighter concealer to blend my skintone variations with my darker foundation.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too... Around my mouth I mix a lighter concealer with orange to take down the darkness and ash then blend foundation over it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh man, I was just thinking about this. The lower half of my face is darker than the upper half. I didn't really notice until a MUA at Mac told me and now it's all I see. 

I wear mufe #173 also as well as Face and Body. I try to get my face as clean as possible, moisturizing and then using the lightest hand so that I don't over apply my foundation. Sometimes I use mufe's mist and fix. Now, the darkness around my mouth and jawline isn't so noticeable/annoying.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 18, 2010)

I have that problem a bit... I use concealer to lighten those areas and to even out my skin tone before I put on foundation.  I know plenty of ladies that use two different colors of foundation to help with the problem... mix and blend!


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, me too...I use concealer also but I'm not quite happy about it since it can look cakey around the mouth/chin crease...that whole area can look grey on me sometimes, like man-shadow - ugh!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 20, 2010)

I brush bronzer on those areas to deepen the color. It works for me.

Or there's always mixing your own foundation, takes longer but looks nice.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I brush bronzer on those areas to deepen the color. It works for me.

Or there's always mixing your own foundation, takes longer but looks nice._

 
Yep... I tend to color 'down' as well with any uneven skin tone. It looks more natural that way. I find that when you color 'up' -- it tends to separate after a few hours and doesn't look so good.

I also get my foundations from companies that go VERY warm (which is why I don't mess around with MUFE on the regular, unless I use the orange primer) with my shade, because they can tend to ash out for me over the course of wear.


----------

